# J. J. Benítez en 'El Mundo': "Un meteorito enorme llegará en 2027 y provocará 1.200 millones de muertos"



## david53 (3 Dic 2022)

La predicción del autor del 'Caballo de Troya' en una entrevista en 'Papel' de el diario 'El Mundo' ha causado un gran impacto en las redes sociales






J.J. Benítez ya predijo que "en 2027 se viene una verdadera y auténtica catástrofe global"










J. J. Benítez: "Un meteorito enorme llegará en 2027 y provocará 1.200 millones de muertos"


El periodista e investigador ha vendido millones de libros con su serie 'Caballo de Troya'. Ahora, J. J. Benítez vuelve con 'Mis primos' (Editorial Planeta),...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Komanche O_o (3 Dic 2022)

Y acertará más que Centeno....


----------



## Antiglobalismo (3 Dic 2022)

El meteorito va a llegar a finales de 2023 cua do la gente vote mierda.


----------



## Thebore (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## wopa (3 Dic 2022)

¿Cuántos porros se fuma este hombre al día?







A- 10
B- 20
C- 30 o más.


----------



## david53 (3 Dic 2022)

*La NASA alerta sobre un asteroide que amenaza con destruir la Tierra en 2027*
*Los mayores expertos mundiales analizan las opciones para evitar una futura catástrofe*










La NASA alerta sobre un asteroide que amenaza con destruir la Tierra en 2027


Los mayores expertos mundiales analizan las opciones para evitar una futura catástrofe




www.lasprovincias.es


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Dic 2022)

Se lo ha dicho Jesucristo en persona, tomando unas cervezas junto a Superman y el Ratoncito Pérez.


----------



## SolyCalma (3 Dic 2022)

Si de verdad viniese un meteorito, no se podría enviar una bomba gorda que lo destruyese en pedazos?


----------



## elbaranda (3 Dic 2022)

Que avise en qué mes para fundirme la pasta


----------



## afraz (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Si de verdad viniese un meteorito, no se podría enviar una bomba gorda que lo destruyese en pedazos?



hace dos meses lo hicieron, los de la NASA hicieron un experimento con un misil y un asteroide y lograron moverlo. 










La NASA confirma que la misión DART cambió el movimiento del asteroide en el espacio


Descubre el mundo en la web de la revista National Geographic: actualidad, reportajes, fotos espectaculares y vídeos sobre ciencia, naturaleza, historia y viajes




www.nationalgeographic.com.es


----------



## afraz (3 Dic 2022)

Solo avisa de lo que otros ya avisaron.

Os adjunto una página donde podeis encontrar multitud de datos, algunos los descartaria, pero en un alto porcentaje dicen casi lo mismo y como si fuera un puzzle, cada uno te aporta algo nuevo, pero sospechosamente, todos dicen cosas parecidas y la experiencia la tuvieron en diferentes lugares geograficos y en diferentes epocas y tiempos historicos. La mayoria les pillo por sorpresa y sin conocimientos previos: niños, campesinos analfabetos que vivian en lugares remotos de los cuales nunca salieron,....hay de todo.

La página: 






CONTENIDO GENERAL


PROFECÍAS APOCALÍPTICAS




unihum2016contenido.blogspot.com





Adjunto un resumen de todo lo que podeis encontrar. Solo se que si pasa lo de New York, mucha gente volvera a leer lo que aqui voy a poner.

Os recomiendo bajeis la pagina por si desaparece la informacion.

Resumen (obviamente dejo muchos datos por escribir)

- Comenzara en el medio oriente (Iran, Arabia Saudi,...., no lo se). Rusia y EEUU y otros paises atacaran por querer los pozos petroliferos de algun pais o zona geografica.

- Ganara Rusia, y los Americanos se retiraran.

- Algo habran echo los Americanos, que en venganza New York sera atacado y destruido por bombas atomicas.

- Al mismo tiempo un conflicto menor en los Balcanes. Mataran a alguien de alto rango y eso provocara la tercera guerra mundial.

- Los americanos por culpa de lo sucedido en New York, abandonaran a su suerte a Europa, para poner orden en su pais.

- Habra un colapso economico 100 veces peor que el crack del 29 a nivel mundial. Alguno vaticina que sera en Octubre. Puede cuando el ataque a New York, o puede que antes, y que consecuencia de ello sea la invasion por los recursos petroliferos. Cuando sera el crack de la economia no lo dicen claro.

- Los rusos, por sorpresa, entraran en Europa por tres frentes, norte, centro y Sur. Lo haran rapidamente, y avanzando casi sin oposicion por la sorpresa del ataque, en pocos dias a las puertas de Italia y PAris. Se aprovecharan de los disturbios que apareceran en esos paises provocados por la gente que viene de fuera. Esa misma gente cuando haya disturbios civiles en aumento desapareceran y voveran a su pais. Su objetivo de crear caos ya lo habran logrado.

- La guerra empezara en Julio, durara poco, pero sera terrible. Muchos muertos, la mayoria por los disturbios civiles, mucha hambre y miseria.

- Supongo que el colapso sera antes y eso provocara la falta de recursos, provocara disturbios civiles, y eso lo aprovecharan los rusos para invadir Europa, mas preocupada de mantener el orden social interno que proteger sus fronteras.

- En muchos paises gobernaran entonces gobiernos comunistas. Se perseguira a la Iglesia, sobre todo en Italia, mucho muertos, curas y fieles. Habra una matanza en Roma, y el papa (o alguien vestido de blanco como un obispo que los videntes llaman Papa, tal vez Benedicto), huye entre cadaveres. Mucha sangre y disturbios alli, pero las persecuciones seran en toda Europa, si conoceis curas, que tengan preparada ropa laica para huir y esconderse. Los mataran sin piedad y profanaran las iglesias.

- Disturbios sociales, la gente matara por comida, huir al campo.

- Se agrava con guerras civiles, mataran muchos religiosos.

- Los rusos entraran en Europa facilmente.

- En un momento dado, ya estando a las puerta de los Pirineos, son parados, y un gran ejercito que se va formando poco a poco les hace frente. Los rusos se repliegan, y la gran batalla sera en Colonia. Mucha sangre y retirada de los rusos.

- En su huida, como venganza o para retener a los perseguidores, activaran bombas atomicas. Error, hara que otras bombas atomicas estallen.

- El hombre empezara la guerra, y la acabara la naturaleza.

- Cuando Praga caiga, desaparezca, la naturaleza empezara de forma abrupta a detener al hombre: terremotos, maremotos, hundimientos de ciudades enteras, mucho caos y muerte, no habra vuelta atras.

- Faltan muchos detalles, pero esta detallados en los videntes de esa web que os he mandado.

- Antes que la naturaleza se manifieste por culpa de la accion del hombre, apareceran una serie de acontecimientos: Aviso, Milagro, Castigo (cada vidente lo llama a su manera, y describe uno o los tres).

- El aviso sera como ver en un instante toda tu vida pasada. Sera parecido a lo que dicen los ECM (Experiencia Cercana a la Muerte, cuando dicen que como en un pelicula han visto pasar toda su vida). LA gente vera todo lo bueno o malo que ha realizado en su vida (esta experiencia solo se muestra cuando ya dejamos este mundo, este cuerpo). Se permitira que esta experiencia sea vivida en vida para que la gente se arrepienta y cambie. Muchos la negaran, y la ciencia les ayudara en la negacion. Los comunistas que en ese momento estaran en el poder, atacaran a lo fieles y convertidos con furia extrema. Mucha sangre.

- El Milagro sucedera poco tiempo antes del Castigo.

- Se vera una gran cruz en el firmamento durante 7 dias. Unos diran que es Dios, otros lo negaran, mas disturbios, y mas matanzas. Por entonces estaremos en guerra mundial, guerras civiles, la naturaleza estara despertando y provocando muchas muertes,...

- Esa cruz que aparece en el cielo es la señal que viene un planeta gigantesco, que pasara cerca de la orbita terrestre. Provocara un cambio de eje de los polos. Ya sabeis lo que eso significa. Junto a las guerras, y los desastres naturales, esto sera la puntilla.

- Cuando se vea la cruz, tendreis una semana para prepararos, el giro de los polos y la salida de orbita del planeta esta a las puertas.

- Ese es el Castigo. Antes de los tres dias de oscuridad que muchos vaticinan, habra un superterremoto. Durara casi un dia. Cuando empiece, meteros en vuestras casas, y cerrar puertas y ventanas. No dejeis entrar a nadie una vez dentro y cerrarlo todo. El planeta que nos hace girar traera una atmosfera de gases nocivos, que estaran en el planeta durante esos tres dias. Quien este fuera morira, tambien los de dentro si no han cerrado bien sus ventanas y puertas.

- Solo habra que aguantar tres dias. Mucho miedo, temor, muertes, pero al tercer dia todo se calmara: tres dias y tres noches. Recordarlo.

- El gran terremoto sera la señal para encerrarse y prepararse. Recomiendan rezar mucho para salvar cuantas mas almas mejor.

- Se hubiera podido evitar, pero ya es inevitable. Llevan avisando mucho tiempo.

Todo esto solo es un resumen de lo que dicen videntes, profetas, mensajes marianos,....

Faltan muchos detalles, muchisimos. El que este interesado encontrara mucha información en la web que os he enlazado sino la eliminan.

Siento ser mensajero de catastrofes, pero solo me limito a resumiros lo que otros han dicho en otros momentos historicos.

Es un resumen muy mal realizado, pues faltan muchos datos. No suelen dar fechas, solo explican los acontecimientos, y muchos de ellos estan narrados en el resumen.

Espero os sirva para prepararos. Soy el primero que no quiere que ocurra, pero no es bueno guardarse la informacion si luego sucede.


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Dic 2022)

Espero que caiga en MOSCAU


----------



## Seagrams (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## SolyCalma (3 Dic 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


>



Que arte


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (3 Dic 2022)

Lo siento por los niños pero mejor que pase mañana antes que en 2027, y a ser posible, en vez de 1200 millones que se lleve a todos los que estamos aquí, a todos, ricos y pobres, humanos y no humanos.


----------



## SolyCalma (3 Dic 2022)

afraz dijo:


> Solo avisa de lo que otros ya avisaron.
> 
> Os adjunto una página donde podeis encontrar multitud de datos, algunos los descartaria, pero en un alto porcentaje dicen casi lo mismo y como si fuera un puzzle, cada uno te aporta algo nuevo, pero sospechosamente, todos dicen cosas parecidas y la experiencia la tuvieron en diferentes lugares geograficos y en diferentes epocas y tiempos historicos. La mayoria les pillo por sorpresa y sin conocimientos previos: niños, campesinos analfabetos que vivian en lugares remotos de los cuales nunca salieron,....hay de todo.
> 
> ...



Hostia, Spielberg si tiene ahora dinero, que ha ahorrao con el covid.

Se viene Salvar al soldado Paco.


----------



## Komanche O_o (3 Dic 2022)

Lla? ✌✌


----------



## LMLights (3 Dic 2022)

david53 dijo:


> La predicción del autor del 'Caballo de Troya' en una entrevista en 'Papel' de el diario 'El Mundo' ha causado un gran impacto en las redes sociales
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forero de Pro, y alta alcurnia. DON JJ MASCARADA 







Buenooo.... La NASA alerta sobre un asteroide que amenaza con destruir la Tierra en 2027


https://www.levante-emv.com/sociedad/2021/11/16/nasa-alerta-asteroide-amenaza-destruir-tierra-59578878.html Ya estamos todas.




www.burbuja.info





JOJJOJOJO  @MASCARADA






Voy a celebrar la entrada del año con vuestra puta aniquilación fechada para el 07/08/2027.


Se me pone la polla dura al conocer que casi la totalidad de la humanidad va a morir dentro de 14 años. ! Es una alegría inmensa que me llena de gozo ! Todos los hijos de puta completamente quemados,desmembrados,hervidos y masacrados con todas sus civilizaciones aniquiladas hasta su raíz...




www.burbuja.info






*" Seréis abandonados en la superficie de un mundo devastado y moribundo " -.--.-.- 29 de Agosto del año 2027 -.. --.-...*










" Seréis abandonados en la superficie de un mundo devastado y moribundo " -.--.-.- 29 de Agosto del año 2027 -.. --.-...


* Aeropuerto militar de Denver. - Base militar subterránea. Durante décadas y usando la falsa guerra fría junto con la falsa conquista espacial que sirvieron para desviar ingentes cantidades de dinero, cuyo última investigación realizada, constato que se acercaban a los quintillones, y cuyo...




www.burbuja.info











*Un investigador prevé para 2027 un cataclismo que acabará con la vida de 1.200 millones de personas*









J.J. Benítez: "Lo de la pandemia será un juego de niños comparado con lo que pasará en 2027"


El escritor e investigador asegura que el coronavirus fue creado en un laboratorio militar de Estados Unidos y posteriormente exportado a China




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com










Extinción Masiva Global -07/08/2027. -Asteroide CODIGO.1999 AN 10.


07/08/2027 IMPACTO. El año mil novecientos noventa y nueve siete meses Del cielo vendrá un gran Rey de terror Resucitar el gran Rey de AN-Golmois Antes después Marte reinar en buena hora. NOSTRADAMUS Suerte a todos. MASCARADA " Vuestro Futuro es la Aniquilación "




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Alberto1989 (3 Dic 2022)

¿Y qué cambiaría eso?

Ahora mismo le da un paro cardiaco a toda africa y ni nos inmutamos.

Si cae el meteorito en España la gente saldría a la calle a ver si su coche está afectado, nada mas.

Ya no tenemos empatia ni humanidad, cada uno va a lo suyo y a parasitar todo lo que pueda de los otros.


----------



## Abrojo (3 Dic 2022)

a ver si es verdad, que ya estoy hasta la polla de falsos profetas


----------



## corolaria (3 Dic 2022)

Me la suda, desde el 2020 aún me quedan cinco mascarillas sin estrenar. Sí, el paquete era de diez.


----------



## ueee3 (3 Dic 2022)

@afraz , y hay fecha para eso? Por otro lado, una pregunta de todo tu texto. Cuando dices:


afraz dijo:


> el giro de los polos y la salida de orbita del planeta esta a las puertas.



Hombre no jodas, si el planeta se saliera de la órbita no habría preparación posible. Creo.


----------



## octopodiforme (3 Dic 2022)

¿Y las ruinas lunares se verán afectadas?


----------



## Burbujasredondas (3 Dic 2022)

Pues vale…


----------



## PYB (3 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Si de verdad viniese un meteorito, no se podría enviar una bomba gorda que lo destruyese en pedazos?



La película no mires arriba


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Dic 2022)

david53 dijo:


> *La NASA alerta sobre un asteroide que amenaza con destruir la Tierra en 2027*
> *Los mayores expertos mundiales analizan las opciones para evitar una futura catástrofe*
> 
> 
> ...




*La NASA...*


----------



## usuario baneado (3 Dic 2022)

La luna artificial que actúa como hezcudo.


----------



## kabeljau (3 Dic 2022)

J.J.Benítez ya dijo esto hace unos pocos de años. Lo que pasa que LoMundo le entrevista ahora para rellenar hojas de esa puta furcia mediática y que la gente lo compre. ¡Una mierda voy a comprar prensa que oculta lo que el matrimonio maricón del gobierno evaden a paraísos fiscales! ¡Una mierda para las furcias mediáticas esas que protegen al asesino de 40.000 abuelos con sedación y diciendo que es covif.
Las furcias mediáticas que las compre SPM y los gilipollas que la quieren pagar 2 veces, como los gilipollas que van al cine bodrio.


----------



## kabeljau (3 Dic 2022)

Los que quieran oír sus programas, bajar los podcats, etc., los tienen aquí:









PLANETA ENCANTADO - Podcast en iVoox


SERIE DOCUMENTAL DE J.J. BENITEZ




www.ivoox.com


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (3 Dic 2022)

Benítez ya no sabe qué decir para salir en los medios...y necesita salir para vender libros.

Me fio más del original:


----------



## hartman4 (3 Dic 2022)

viene a pagarnos las pensiones.


----------



## jaimegvr (3 Dic 2022)

Imposible, Jupiter y su enorme gravedad lo impiden. Por eso hay vida en la Tierra.


----------



## sopelmar (3 Dic 2022)

No es el pedrolo APOFIS esto es conocido desde el siglo 20 era yo un mozo y ya se comentaba en la barra de un bar con la Cuadrilla, lo tienen todo estudia no va a pasar nada además que la fecha de impacto no coincide en octubre, vosotros vigilar a Antonio que el peligro no viene de arriba


----------



## SNKO (3 Dic 2022)

JAJJAJAJA el meteorito...... madre mia como meten miedo...... Lo que si que no descarto que usen el falso meteorito para sacar a los aliens y justificar el gobierno mundial.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (3 Dic 2022)

bieeeeeeeen


----------



## el segador (3 Dic 2022)

Es la decima plaga, el meteorito de la maldición de Franco por haber perturbado su descanso, Sepulturero, se te ha advertido, vas a tener muertos hasta en la sopa.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (3 Dic 2022)

El meteorito caerá cuando los "expertos" digan que no hay peligro de que uno impacte con la tierra.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Dic 2022)

En su cuadrilla de amigos, le llamaban jeta jeta benitez


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (3 Dic 2022)

david53 dijo:


> La predicción del autor del 'Caballo de Troya' en una entrevista en 'Papel' de el diario 'El Mundo' ha causado un gran impacto en las redes sociales
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es algo de lo que se habla en secreto en numerosas Logias.


----------



## IRbO (3 Dic 2022)

david53 dijo:


> La predicción del autor del 'Caballo de Troya' en una entrevista en 'Papel' de el diario 'El Mundo' ha causado un gran impacto en las redes sociales
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un grande.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (3 Dic 2022)

Todavía no ha resolvido ni un caso OCNI atraterrestre y me voy a fiar de esto ajajaja


----------



## trancos123 (3 Dic 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Es algo de lo que se habla en secreto en numerosas Logias.



Y seguro que lo dicen a ti.


----------



## TNTcl (3 Dic 2022)

Redes sociales: Siempre hay un tiesto pa una mierda...


----------



## Silluzollope (3 Dic 2022)

afraz dijo:


> Solo avisa de lo que otros ya avisaron.
> 
> Os adjunto una página donde podeis encontrar multitud de datos, algunos los descartaria, pero en un alto porcentaje dicen casi lo mismo y como si fuera un puzzle, cada uno te aporta algo nuevo, pero sospechosamente, todos dicen cosas parecidas y la experiencia la tuvieron en diferentes lugares geograficos y en diferentes epocas y tiempos historicos. La mayoria les pillo por sorpresa y sin conocimientos previos: niños, campesinos analfabetos que vivian en lugares remotos de los cuales nunca salieron,....hay de todo.
> 
> ...



Ya es mala suerte que vaya a pasar todo eso a la vez.


----------



## ApartapeloS (3 Dic 2022)

De Raticulin no dice nada


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Dic 2022)

afraz dijo:


> Solo avisa de lo que otros ya avisaron.
> 
> Os adjunto una página donde podeis encontrar multitud de datos, algunos los descartaria, pero en un alto porcentaje dicen casi lo mismo y como si fuera un puzzle, cada uno te aporta algo nuevo, pero sospechosamente, todos dicen cosas parecidas y la experiencia la tuvieron en diferentes lugares geograficos y en diferentes epocas y tiempos historicos. La mayoria les pillo por sorpresa y sin conocimientos previos: niños, campesinos analfabetos que vivian en lugares remotos de los cuales nunca salieron,....hay de todo.
> 
> ...



Ojalá 


Pero vamos a mamar moronegros y esclavos de los narizotas hasta el final de los tiempos.


----------



## Can Cervecero (3 Dic 2022)

Si no somos capaces de predecir el España - Marruecos del martes...

(5 -1 para España)


----------



## Albion (3 Dic 2022)

Me viene mejor mañana. El 2027 lo veo muy lejano.


----------



## cepeda33 (3 Dic 2022)

Seguro que Putin ha cambiado la trayectoria adrede con un pedo suyo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Dic 2022)

entre el turiel, el nino becerrin, este y alguno más ya tendremos un sinvivir, bueno sacaremos palomitas para entonces....?


----------



## elKaiser (3 Dic 2022)

No es necesario ningún meteorito; la Agenda 2030 y su ideología, van a provocar muchos más muertos.


----------



## Orífero (3 Dic 2022)

david53 dijo:


> *La NASA alerta sobre un asteroide que amenaza con destruir la Tierra en 2027*
> *Los mayores expertos mundiales analizan las opciones para evitar una futura catástrofe*
> 
> 
> ...





Cuando he visto que lo había dicho Benítez pensaba que había una remota posibilidad. Ahora que pones lo de la NASA, ya sé que es la tomadura de pelo que toca ahora. De lo de la plandemia mucha gente gente ya pasa y la guerra está empezando a no interesar.

Por otra parte, llevan muchos años dándole vueltas al tema del peñasco.


----------



## daesrd (3 Dic 2022)

david53 dijo:


> La predicción del autor del 'Caballo de Troya' en una entrevista en 'Papel' de el diario 'El Mundo' ha causado un gran impacto en las redes sociales
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dado su tirón en el mundo de habla hispana, éste personaje a sido utilizado anteriormente por la nasa como desinformador, a cambio de prestigio y dinero. Es de suponer que éste será un nuevo trabajito.


----------



## uberales (3 Dic 2022)

Pfff jj benitez...


----------



## Tiresias (3 Dic 2022)

- ¿Y usted a qué se dedica?

- Soy asustaviejas profesional con amplia experiencia demostrable.


----------



## Evil_ (3 Dic 2022)

Aun quedan 5 años de sufrimiento.
Los vivos envidiaran a los muertos.


----------



## rory (3 Dic 2022)

afraz dijo:


> Solo avisa de lo que otros ya avisaron.
> 
> Os adjunto una página donde podeis encontrar multitud de datos, algunos los descartaria, pero en un alto porcentaje dicen casi lo mismo y como si fuera un puzzle, cada uno te aporta algo nuevo, pero sospechosamente, todos dicen cosas parecidas y la experiencia la tuvieron en diferentes lugares geograficos y en diferentes epocas y tiempos historicos. La mayoria les pillo por sorpresa y sin conocimientos previos: niños, campesinos analfabetos que vivian en lugares remotos de los cuales nunca salieron,....hay de todo.
> 
> ...



Dan fechas?


----------



## ProfeInsti (3 Dic 2022)

david53 dijo:


> *La NASA alerta sobre un asteroide que amenaza con destruir la Tierra en 2027*
> *Los mayores expertos mundiales analizan las opciones para evitar una futura catástrofe*
> 
> 
> ...



Esa noticia es falsa. 
El asteroide o lo que venga, no será localizado hasta unos pocos meses de que llegue.
Además no van a decir nada, hasta que sea visto a simple vista, unos días o semanas antes.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (3 Dic 2022)

Un nuevo Chicxulub caerá y purificará a esta sociedad enferma.
Es un castigo divino por tanta degeneración.


----------



## yixikh (3 Dic 2022)

Ojalá


----------



## Decipher (3 Dic 2022)

Lo sabemos. Y luego vienen los aliens.


----------



## Otrasvidas (3 Dic 2022)

El Sol explosionará el 15 de abril de 2026 y se extinguirán todos los seres vivos de la faz de la Tierra.

Chúpate esa, Benítez.


----------



## Hulagu (3 Dic 2022)

Si lo dice JJ ...palabra de Dios. Yo sí te creo... a tí, a Indra y a Alvise.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (3 Dic 2022)

| 0 |


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Dic 2022)

pues, entonces, urge darle el mando planetario a alguna organización superpoderosa e ir preparando aportes presupuestarios PARA SALVAR EL PLANETA

no hay excusa que valga, tots i totes a arrimar el hombro y el bolsillo



TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> hace dos meses lo hicieron, los de la NASA hicieron un experimento con un misil y un asteroide y lograron moverlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Dic 2022)

afraz dijo:


> ñiñiñiñiñi * - Los rusos, por sorpresa, entraran en Europa por tres frentes, norte, centro y Sur. Lo haran rapidamente, y avanzando casi sin oposicion por la sorpresa del ataque, en pocos dias a las puertas de Italia y PAris. Se aprovecharan de los disturbios que apareceran en esos paises provocados por la gente que viene de fuera. Esa misma gente cuando haya disturbios civiles en aumento desapareceran y voveran a su pais. Su objetivo de crear caos ya lo habran logrado.
> .*
> ñiñiñiñiñi



*LOL. JHRAN PREDICCIÓN.

EN DOS SEMANAS TOMARÁN KIEV!!!!!*


----------



## perrosno (3 Dic 2022)

Lo que diga este individuo me la suda, después del timo de capítulo de la Luna en su serie de TV en los 90 con el videofake que nos coló, mas la estafa de libros que compré entera para rellenar una librería, sólo leí uno y me pareció infumable. Como para creerle algo.
Vendo la colección entera por si le interesa a alguien.


----------



## Akira. (3 Dic 2022)

Mientras no lo tire Putin u otro enemigo que se inventen...


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Dic 2022)

creo que Conchita de Garabandal quedó en dar aviso 8 días antes



ProfeInsti dijo:


> Esa noticia es falsa.
> El asteroide o lo que venga, no será localizado hasta unos pocos meses de que llegue.
> Además no van a decir nada, hasta que sea visto a simple vista, unos días o semanas antes.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (3 Dic 2022)

Dont look up... Y ya esta


----------



## Sistémico (3 Dic 2022)

No toca meteorito:







Además, una asesora "experta" del ministerio de "igual da" opina lo siguiente:







Y, para rematar, Carballo "el meteorólogo" no ha realizado ningún tipo de declaración al respecto. O sea que, tranquilos, porque os quedan años de sufrimiento en éste mundo. A remar con ganas, galeotes.


----------



## esmejortenerfe (3 Dic 2022)

Quien está causando sensación de verdad ahora mismo es Jason Breshears, que tiene toneladas de informaciones que pone en relación. Lo conocí aquí en Burbuja hace muy poco por Chitauri, y no tiene casi nada que ver con nadie anterior. Como es relativamente bastante nuevo en aparecer en youtube y las redes, no hay nada en español aún. Es impresionante las cosas que dice, los megacataclismos son cíclicos, tienen que ver con la programación de la inteligencia artificial que dirige esta matrix, y se pueden predecir absolutamente. Es más, una o varias civilizaciones hiperdesarrolladas los sufrieron y fueron casi exterminados, pero llegado el momento los sobrevivientes se dieron cuenta y se metieron a vivir bajo tierra, con toda la tecnología intacta. Rastros y avisos cocentrados que explican estos ciclos están condensados en diversos calendarios, como la rueda maya que se ajusta perfectamente alas fechas como varios otros más igual, eso muestra él. Y son tan rechulos los intraterrenos, que llegaron a idear un sistema para hackear algo, el desarrollo cataclísmico, y tiene que ver con las pirámides. Aunque a estas civilizaciones no les afecta mucho, y usaron como como obreros y mineros a los hombres primitivos, incluso los exclavizaron de otras formas pues les introdujeron su propia matrix superpuesta, a fuerza de estudiar la superior, que ya se sabe que todo esto es un decorado muy bien hecho. Pero para ser justos, les ayudaron a reconstruir varias veces y les enseñaron un montón de cosas, desde agricultura, ciencia, construcción, de todo. Y parecen ser los arios esos entre ellos. Dice muchísimas cosas, pero todo en inglés, yo tengo que poner subtítulos y más lento el vídeo, habla muy rápido. Es flipante del todo, y el nuevo cataclismo dice que es en 2040 o 2046, no lo tengo claro. Y se llevó 26 años en prisión donde entró con 17 años, por ser rebede y estar con mala gente, robar y estar en Texas, donde con 17 iban al sistema de adultos. Allí se lió a leer y no ha parado, eso sí nada de después de los 60, pues todo lo publicado después de Nuremberg está altamente dirigido y recortado.


----------



## XRL (3 Dic 2022)

david53 dijo:


> *La NASA alerta sobre un asteroide que amenaza con destruir la Tierra en 2027*
> *Los mayores expertos mundiales analizan las opciones para evitar una futura catástrofe*
> 
> 
> ...



mandamos a todos los moros en un cohete solo de ida


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Dic 2022)

puff, os dejáis comer el tarro taaaan fácilmente... en fin



esmejortenerfe dijo:


> Quien está causando sensación de verdad ahora mismo es Jason Breshears, que tiene toneladas de informaciones que pone en relación. Lo conocí aquí en Burbuja hace muy poco por Chitauri, y no tiene casi nada que ver con nadie anterior. Como es relativamente bastante nuevo en aparecer en youtube y las redes, no hay nada en español aún. Es impresionante las cosas que dice, los megacataclismos son cíclicos, tienen que ver con la programación de la inteligencia artificial que dirige esta matrix, y se pueden predecir absolutamente. Es más, una o varias civilizaciones hiperdesarrolladas los sufrieron y fueron casi exterminados, pero llegado el momento los sobrevivientes se dieron cuenta y se metieron a vivir bajo tierra, con toda la tecnología intacta. Rastros y avisos cocentrados que explican estos ciclos están condensados en diversos calendarios, como la rueda maya que se ajusta perfectamente alas fechas como varios otros más igual, eso muestra él. Y son tan rechulos los intraterrenos, que llegaron a idear un sistema para hackear algo, el desarrollo cataclísmico, y tiene que ver con las pirámides. Aunque a estas civilizaciones no les afecta mucho, y usaron como como obreros y mineros a los hombres primitivos, incluso los exclavizaron de otras formas pues les introdujeron su propia matrix superpuesta, a fuerza de estudiar la superior, que ya se sabe que todo esto es un decorado muy bien hecho. Dice muchísimas cosas, pero todo en inglés, yo tengo que poner subtítulos y más lento el vídeo, habla muy rápido. Es flipante del todo, y el nuevo cataclismo dice que es en 2040 o 2046, no lo tengo claro. Y se llevó 26 años en prisión donde entró con 17 años, por ser rebede y estar con mala gente, robar y estar en Texas, donde con 17 iban al sistema de adultos. Allí se lió a leer y no ha parado, eso sí nada de después de los 60, pues todo lo publicado después de Nuremberg está altamente dirigido y recortado.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (3 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> creo que Conchita de Garabandal quedó en dar aviso 8 días antes



¿es la que vive en NYC? Pitita Ridruejo fue a verla con Pat Kennedy.


----------



## Deitano (3 Dic 2022)

david53 dijo:


> *La NASA alerta sobre un asteroide que amenaza con destruir la Tierra en 2027*
> *Los mayores expertos mundiales analizan las opciones para evitar una futura catástrofe*
> 
> 
> ...



Es un simulacro.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (3 Dic 2022)

Seguro que ya están desarrollando una vacuna contra meteoritos.


----------



## Play_91 (3 Dic 2022)

Ojalá, verismos algo interesante porque todos los años son parecidos y hay que darle vidilla a ésto


----------



## Alexrc (3 Dic 2022)

Ya nos iba a joder el cometa Halley en el 1986 y por ahora aquí seguimos


----------



## River in the street (3 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Si de verdad viniese un meteorito, no se podría enviar una bomba gorda que lo destruyese en pedazos?











Satán II defenderá la Tierra: Rusia asegura que su misil más potente podría desviar asteroides


Rusia ha deslizado la idea de usar uno de sus misiles nucleares más avanzados para poder desviar asteroides, tal y como hizo la nave DART de la NASA.




www.google.com


----------



## magufone (3 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Si de verdad viniese un meteorito, no se podría enviar una bomba gorda que lo destruyese en pedazos?



En el supuesto de que viniese un meteorito, por que deberiamos pensar que _los que mandan _quisiesen detenerlo?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (3 Dic 2022)

Un poco después...aphophis


----------



## bondiappcc (3 Dic 2022)

¿este hombre por qué no sale en Cuarto Milenio?

Sea o no verdad lo que dice, es muy entretenido y ya es un clásico en el ámbito de las paraciencias y fenómenos extraños.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿es la que vive en NYC? Pitita Ridruejo fue a verla con Pat Kennedy.



efectivamente, casó con un militar USano y para allá marchó


----------



## magufone (3 Dic 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


> Aun quedan 5 años de sufrimiento.
> Los vivos envidiaran a los muertos.


----------



## magufone (3 Dic 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> ¿este hombre por qué no sale en Cuarto Milenio?
> 
> Sea o no verdad lo que dice, es muy entretenido y ya es un clásico en el ámbito de las paraciencias y fenómenos extraños.



No puede ver a friker


----------



## Felson (3 Dic 2022)

¿Solo 1.200 millones?
(Un meteorito del tamaño de un estadio de fútbol mataría a más personas, en teoría. Si solo mata a 1.200 millones, todavía tenemos elevadas tasas de paro en España para rato). Eso no es una hecatombe, como mucho, un ajuste porcentual en las previsiones del gobierno.


----------



## Jack Jarrod (3 Dic 2022)

Excelente, sugiero que acondicionemos ya nuestras minas y comencemos a hacer acopio de féminas, a fin de iniciar el proceso de repoblación humana:

​


----------



## magufone (3 Dic 2022)

Felson dijo:


> ¿Solo 1.200 millones?



Si cayese un meteorito en las condiciones que describe serian bastantes mas


----------



## hartman4 (3 Dic 2022)

magufone dijo:


> No puede ver a friker



epulon ha dejado una lista de amigos que no veais.


----------



## Arthur69 (3 Dic 2022)

afraz dijo:


> Solo avisa de lo que otros ya avisaron.
> 
> Os adjunto una página donde podeis encontrar multitud de datos, algunos los descartaria, pero en un alto porcentaje dicen casi lo mismo y como si fuera un puzzle, cada uno te aporta algo nuevo, pero sospechosamente, todos dicen cosas parecidas y la experiencia la tuvieron en diferentes lugares geograficos y en diferentes epocas y tiempos historicos. La mayoria les pillo por sorpresa y sin conocimientos previos: niños, campesinos analfabetos que vivian en lugares remotos de los cuales nunca salieron,....hay de todo.
> 
> ...



Bueno, cuando pete Nueva York compraré papel higiénico.
Menis mal que ya voy avisado.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (3 Dic 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Si cayese un meteorito en las condiciones que describe serian bastantes mas



Basicamente extincion global con el invierno nuclear que se vendria, excepto los survivalistas, que tienen latas de atunes almacenadas para siglos.


----------



## magufone (3 Dic 2022)

hartman4 dijo:


> epulon ha dejado una lista de amigos que no veais.



Porque es un vendido que ha usado a supuestos amigos y mentores para medrar...


----------



## sepultada en guano (3 Dic 2022)

Si lo ha dicho Pedro Jota por algo será.


----------



## Euron G. (3 Dic 2022)

wopa dijo:


> ¿Cuántos porros se fuma este hombre al día?




No sé porqué se asocia el consumo de marihuana a decir gilipolleces. Yo ese comportamiento lo veo mucho más habitualmente en los borrachos que en los fumetas, pero sea.


----------



## magufone (3 Dic 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> No sé porqué se asocia el consumo de marihuana a decir gilipolleces. Yo ese comportamiento lo veo mucho más habitualmente en los borrachos que en los fumetas, pero sea.



De hecho los fumetas que dicen gilipolleces tambien las dicen sin fumar, vamos, que eso viene de serie


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Dic 2022)

¿Solo 1.200 millones? Menuda mierda de meteorito.


----------



## astroman (3 Dic 2022)

david53 dijo:


> *La NASA alerta sobre un asteroide que amenaza con destruir la Tierra en 2027*
> *Los mayores expertos mundiales analizan las opciones para evitar una futura catástrofe*
> 
> 
> ...



si dicen los expertos, podenos estar tranquilos


----------



## Euron G. (3 Dic 2022)

magufone dijo:


> De hecho los fumetas que dicen gilipolleces tambien las dicen sin fumar, vamos, que eso viene de serie



Por supuesto, aunque la mona se vista de seda, mona se queda.


----------



## max power (3 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Si de verdad viniese un meteorito, no se podría enviar una bomba gorda que lo destruyese en pedazos?



No creo. La energia del meteorito por masa y velocidad imagino que sera muy, muy superior a la de la bomba. Es como intentar parar un tren que va a toda velocidad con un martillo.

Pero, entre PPSOE y meteorito, mejor el segundo.


----------



## iaGulin (3 Dic 2022)

afraz dijo:


> Solo avisa de lo que otros ya avisaron.
> 
> Os adjunto una página donde podeis encontrar multitud de datos, algunos los descartaria, pero en un alto porcentaje dicen casi lo mismo y como si fuera un puzzle, cada uno te aporta algo nuevo, pero sospechosamente, todos dicen cosas parecidas y la experiencia la tuvieron en diferentes lugares geograficos y en diferentes epocas y tiempos historicos. La mayoria les pillo por sorpresa y sin conocimientos previos: niños, campesinos analfabetos que vivian en lugares remotos de los cuales nunca salieron,....hay de todo.
> 
> ...




Faltan aliens.
De verdad, no hay.


----------



## BikeroII (3 Dic 2022)

Menudo tipejo este JJ Benítez. Engañabobos nivel premium.

Inventor de las falsas noticias y de evidencias prefabricadas.

Aún recuerdo cuando decía que tenía un confidente en la Nasa que le dijo que había una base extraterrestre en la luna, basándose en una grabación con una resolución de 120x240 pídeles.


----------



## EduardoMoto (3 Dic 2022)

david53 dijo:


> La predicción del autor del 'Caballo de Troya' en una entrevista en 'Papel' de el diario 'El Mundo' ha causado un gran impacto en las redes sociales
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y?


----------



## Lukytrike (3 Dic 2022)

Información veraz procedente de Mirlo Rojo, directamente desde los chalets en ruinas de la Luna.


----------



## sada (3 Dic 2022)

afraz dijo:


> Solo avisa de lo que otros ya avisaron.
> 
> Os adjunto una página donde podeis encontrar multitud de datos, algunos los descartaria, pero en un alto porcentaje dicen casi lo mismo y como si fuera un puzzle, cada uno te aporta algo nuevo, pero sospechosamente, todos dicen cosas parecidas y la experiencia la tuvieron en diferentes lugares geograficos y en diferentes epocas y tiempos historicos. La mayoria les pillo por sorpresa y sin conocimientos previos: niños, campesinos analfabetos que vivian en lugares remotos de los cuales nunca salieron,....hay de todo.
> 
> ...



Como están las cabezas gensanta


----------



## sada (3 Dic 2022)

Vendo sus libros. La mayoría sin abrir


----------



## Freedomfighter (3 Dic 2022)

afraz dijo:


> Solo avisa de lo que otros ya avisaron.
> 
> Os adjunto una página donde podeis encontrar multitud de datos, algunos los descartaria, pero en un alto porcentaje dicen casi lo mismo y como si fuera un puzzle, cada uno te aporta algo nuevo, pero sospechosamente, todos dicen cosas parecidas y la experiencia la tuvieron en diferentes lugares geograficos y en diferentes epocas y tiempos historicos. La mayoria les pillo por sorpresa y sin conocimientos previos: niños, campesinos analfabetos que vivian en lugares remotos de los cuales nunca salieron,....hay de todo.
> 
> ...





Después de leer todo eso que has puesto me quedo mucho más tranquilo.


----------



## aldebariano (3 Dic 2022)

La moronegrada es más preocupante la vrdad.


----------



## Seagrams (3 Dic 2022)

Da igual.

Para 2027 ya todos nos habremos muerto de hambre porque la leche costará 40 euros el litro, los cartones de huevos vendran de a dos y los melones solo los financiarán a funcionarios.


----------



## afraz (3 Dic 2022)

Garabandal, las apariciones

¿Qué dicen las niñas sobre el aviso? - Garabandal

relato de las apariciones en Garabandal

La historia de Garabandal - Garabandal


----------



## bocadRillo (3 Dic 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> - ¿Y usted a qué se dedica?
> 
> - Soy UN AGENTE DESINFORMADOR A SUELDO DEL CNI.



Te lo arreglo


----------



## bocadRillo (3 Dic 2022)

afraz dijo:


> Garabandal, las apariciones
> 
> ¿Qué dicen las niñas sobre el aviso? - Garabandal
> 
> ...



Eso es un poltergeist de libro. Una manifestación maligna.
Ya advirtió Nuestro Señor Jesucristo que vendrían falsos profetas a engañar en su nombre.


----------



## Soy forero (3 Dic 2022)

A ver si es verdad


----------



## acm1970 (3 Dic 2022)

elbaranda dijo:


> Que avise en qué mes para fundirme la pasta



Lo tienes en su web, 29 de julio de 2027


----------



## myles (3 Dic 2022)

Ques criba libro de tapa blanda......mas barato.


----------



## enmanuel (3 Dic 2022)

MIEDO , PAVOR Y DESESPERACIÓN...S.A


----------



## Capitán Walker (3 Dic 2022)

Joder, pues que envíen a Bruce Willis y solucionao.


----------



## OSPF (3 Dic 2022)

Es el primo lejano del carballo , el que construyo el carballo de troya


----------



## Murnau (3 Dic 2022)

Poco me parece, hace falta una buena limpia de tanto hijo de puta.


----------



## Renegato (3 Dic 2022)

Me recuerda a cuando este dijo que la MIR destruiría Paris 





Paco Rabanne se retira y presagia catástrofes


Mostrará su última colección el 17 de julio en París Pero aparece más en los medios por sus interpretaciones sobre las profecías de Nostradamus




www.clarin.com


----------



## Karma bueno (3 Dic 2022)

¿ No podria llegar un poquito antes 2027 se hace largoo...?


----------



## chortinator (3 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Si de verdad viniese un meteorito, no se podría enviar una bomba gorda que lo destruyese en pedazos?



no, eso seria peor, todos esos pedazos caeran sobre la tierra y en lugar de morir 1200 seria una extincion total


----------



## hyugaa (3 Dic 2022)

Hay una lectura interesante

LOS INGENIEROS SIDERALES DE RAMATIS


----------



## wopa (3 Dic 2022)

Este trabajaba en Bilbao en un periódico. Deportes pasaría, política era todo el rollo de la eta... pues el tipo se especializó en OVNIS y movidas y ahí le tienes, profetizando apocalipsis.


----------



## elena francis (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Avioncito (3 Dic 2022)

Por mi como si viene pasado mañana


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (3 Dic 2022)

Covilerdo y empozoñado. Un gran esceptico si señol


----------



## Viviendo Digno (3 Dic 2022)

2027 es mucho esperar. Que venga ya.


----------



## chocalandro (3 Dic 2022)

El otro día cayó uno por Gran Canaria y aquí seguimos vivos


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (3 Dic 2022)

afraz dijo:


> Solo avisa de lo que otros ya avisaron.
> 
> Os adjunto una página donde podeis encontrar multitud de datos, algunos los descartaria, pero en un alto porcentaje dicen casi lo mismo y como si fuera un puzzle, cada uno te aporta algo nuevo, pero sospechosamente, todos dicen cosas parecidas y la experiencia la tuvieron en diferentes lugares geograficos y en diferentes epocas y tiempos historicos. La mayoria les pillo por sorpresa y sin conocimientos previos: niños, campesinos analfabetos que vivian en lugares remotos de los cuales nunca salieron,....hay de todo.
> 
> ...



Lo veo y subo ...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Dic 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Se lo ha dicho Jesucristo en persona, tomando unas cervezas junto a Superman y el Ratoncito Pérez.



Mentira podrida, se lo ha dicho Pazuzu durante un viaje astral tomando ayahuasca.


----------



## El Fenomeno (3 Dic 2022)

No hay problema chavales . Bruce Willis ya está entrenando y ya ha reunido un equipo para perforarlo hasta el núcleo (da para peli)


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Dic 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Información veraz procedente de Mirlo Rojo, directamente desde los chalets en ruinas de la Luna.



¿Esos no estaban por Guadalajara?


----------



## Telema108 (3 Dic 2022)

*Un **enorme objeto** se*

*aproxima peligrosamente hacia el Sol.*


*Es posiblemente el **cuerpo más grande** de los confines de nuestro*

*sistema solar **jamás encontrado** en aproximación al ‘astro rey’.*


*Fuente:* "Periodista Digital" (PULSAR AQUÍ)










*Minuto 1, segundo 38.*





PULSAR AQUÍ PARA MÁS INFORMACIÓN
​


----------



## Telema108 (3 Dic 2022)

PULSAR AQUÍ PARA DESCARGAR EL LIBRO
QUE EXPLICA CUANTO SE NOS AVECINA
Y ENSEÑA CÓMO LIBRARNOS DE ELLO








​


----------



## Telema108 (3 Dic 2022)

PULSAR AQUÍ PARA MÁS INFORMACIÓN SOBRE
LA PRÁCTICA DE LA "MUERTE DEL EGO"
​


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Dic 2022)

Según los madmaxistas eso significará el fin de la humanidad ya que las vacunas y los genocidios climáticos harán que para 2027 la población mundial se reduzca precisamente a esos 1200 millones


----------



## Nefersen (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Telema108 (3 Dic 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> ​







*Similitudes entre la profecía

del V.M.Rabolú con las apariciones de la

Virgen en San Sebastián de Garabandal

(Cantabria, España)*​


*••• V.M.Rabolú en el libro "Hercólubus o Planeta Rojo" (año 1998):*

_"Cuando *Hercólubus* se acerque más a la Tierra, que se ponga a la par del Sol, empezarán las epidemias mortíferas a expandirse por todo el planeta, y los médicos o ciencia oficial no conocerán qué clase de enfermedades son y con qué se curan; quedarán manos arriba ante las epidemias. Comenzará a desaparecer la vida en nuestro planeta y ahí es donde la Humanidad tendrá que comer cadáveres de sus semejantes, por el *hambre arrolladura y el calor insoportable.*_​
_Llegará el momento de la tragedia, de la oscuridad: temblores, terremotos, maremotos; *los seres humanos se desequilibrarán mentalmente, por no poder comer ni dormir; y viendo el peligro, al precipicio se lanzarán en masas, locos totalmente.* (...)_​
_*Del hervor de las aguas del mar con el fuego de la Tierra, surge un vapor impresionante* que ni los aviones podrán volar ni los barcos podrán navegar y estos vapores nublarán el sol, vendrá la obscuridad total y la vida de nuestro planeta se acabará."_​​





​


*••• Información que aportaron las niñas "videntes" quienes refirieron que la Virgen se les apareció a principios y mediados de los años 60 en San Sebastián de Garabandal:*

_"Después nos hizo ver cómo el gran Castigo vendrá luego para toda la Humanidad, y que viene directamente de Dios..._​
_En un cierto momento, ni un solo motor o máquina funcionará; *una terrible ola de calor se abatirá sobre la tierra y los hombres empezarán a sentir una grandísima sed; buscarán desesperadamente el agua, pero ésta, con tanto calor, se evaporará. Entonces se apoderará de casi todos la desesperación y buscarán matarse unos a otros...; pero les fallarán las fuerzas, e irán cayendo por tierra*:_​
_ Será el momento de que entiendan que ha sido Dios quien justamente ha permitido todo esto."_​

• Documental:





( Sobre todo 4/5, _*"La Noche de los Gritos"*_, *minuto 8, segundo 55* - PULSAR AQUÍ - )









PULSAR AQUÍ PARA MÁS INFORMACIÓN
​


----------



## Tercios (3 Dic 2022)

Asthar Sheran, ampáranos. Rafapal, guíanos hacia la luz de los sombreros blancos.


----------



## trancos123 (4 Dic 2022)

david53 dijo:


> La predicción del autor del 'Caballo de Troya' en una entrevista en 'Papel' de el diario 'El Mundo' ha causado un gran impacto en las redes sociales
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ojalá sea cierto.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (4 Dic 2022)

Caerá en La Sagra y en octubre.


----------



## Topacio (4 Dic 2022)

No mires arriba...


----------



## Topacio (4 Dic 2022)

Y no será un meteorito, lo mas probable es que, igual que se hizo en Nagashaki e Hiroshima. Aprovechen la manipulación mediática y que tiren un par de bombas en lugares donde más rabia le den, digan que fue un meteorito y si cuela... Total, para lo que nos llevan haciendo politicos y sm somos solo numeros


----------



## rulifu (4 Dic 2022)

Vamooooo


----------



## 999999999 (4 Dic 2022)

afraz dijo:


> Solo avisa de lo que otros ya avisaron.
> 
> Os adjunto una página donde podeis encontrar multitud de datos, algunos los descartaria, pero en un alto porcentaje dicen casi lo mismo y como si fuera un puzzle, cada uno te aporta algo nuevo, pero sospechosamente, todos dicen cosas parecidas y la experiencia la tuvieron en diferentes lugares geograficos y en diferentes epocas y tiempos historicos. La mayoria les pillo por sorpresa y sin conocimientos previos: niños, campesinos analfabetos que vivian en lugares remotos de los cuales nunca salieron,....hay de todo.
> 
> ...



Vete a tomar por culo

PUTOS TARADOS


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Si de verdad viniese un meteorito, no se podría enviar una bomba gorda que lo destruyese en pedazos?



Esperemos que no, la naturaleza y el cosmos es sabio.


----------



## Polirisitas (4 Dic 2022)

@Steven Seagull


----------



## amputado (4 Dic 2022)

Pero a q hora ?


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (4 Dic 2022)

amputado dijo:


> Pero a q hora ?



11:33
09:11
11:09

Una de esas


----------



## Vientosolar (4 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Si de verdad viniese un meteorito, no se podría enviar una bomba gorda que lo destruyese en pedazos?



El que extinguió a los dinosaurios era una masa de 11-14 kms de diámetro. Eso es más que un Everest. ¿Qué bomba es capaz de volatilizar eso?


----------



## machotafea (4 Dic 2022)

afraz dijo:


> Solo avisa de lo que otros ya avisaron.
> 
> Os adjunto una página donde podeis encontrar multitud de datos, algunos los descartaria, pero en un alto porcentaje dicen casi lo mismo y como si fuera un puzzle, cada uno te aporta algo nuevo, pero sospechosamente, todos dicen cosas parecidas y la experiencia la tuvieron en diferentes lugares geograficos y en diferentes epocas y tiempos historicos. La mayoria les pillo por sorpresa y sin conocimientos previos: niños, campesinos analfabetos que vivian en lugares remotos de los cuales nunca salieron,....hay de todo.
> 
> ...



Subnormal


----------



## piensaflexible (4 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Si de verdad viniese un meteorito, no se podría enviar una bomba gorda que lo destruyese en pedazos?



Esto no se está pareciendo ya a la película de Leo Di Carpio? Don t look Up?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Dic 2022)

A mi si no lo predice algun civilizacion extinta no me lo creo, me valen los toltecas por ejemplo.


----------



## butricio (4 Dic 2022)

No descarto que lancen una nuke durante la Agenda 20/30 disfrazada de meteorito.

10 años de psicosis y asesinatos dan para mucho


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (4 Dic 2022)

david53 dijo:


> La predicción del autor del 'Caballo de Troya' en una entrevista en 'Papel' de el diario 'El Mundo' ha causado un gran impacto en las redes sociales
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Predecir lo puede hacer cualquiera pero adivinar no, puedo predecir que este foro lo cerrará @calopez el 22-12-2022 cuando le toque la lotería de Navidad, otra cosa distinta es que eso suceda


----------



## GatoAzul (4 Dic 2022)

Pero ¿1.200 millones exactos de muertos?


----------



## medion_no (4 Dic 2022)

Poco me parece.


----------



## Kurten (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## UsufructO (4 Dic 2022)

Voy raudo a comprar mas latunes y palomitas... muchas palomitas...


----------



## zapatitos (4 Dic 2022)

Son 6800 millones de muertos menos de los que debería de causar ese meteorito.

Saludos.


----------



## Ginko (4 Dic 2022)

afraz dijo:


> Solo avisa de lo que otros ya avisaron.
> 
> Os adjunto una página donde podeis encontrar multitud de datos, algunos los descartaria, pero en un alto porcentaje dicen casi lo mismo y como si fuera un puzzle, cada uno te aporta algo nuevo, pero sospechosamente, todos dicen cosas parecidas y la experiencia la tuvieron en diferentes lugares geograficos y en diferentes epocas y tiempos historicos. La mayoria les pillo por sorpresa y sin conocimientos previos: niños, campesinos analfabetos que vivian en lugares remotos de los cuales nunca salieron,....hay de todo.
> 
> ...



Lo de los rusos matando curas como si fueran soviéticos no tiene mucho sentido cuando hace décadas qué han vuelto los ortodoxos a Rusia y son apoyados por la sociedad rusa y Putin


----------



## FeiJiao (4 Dic 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> El que extinguió a los dinosaurios era una masa de 11-14 kms de diámetro. Eso es más que un Everest. ¿Qué bomba es capaz de volatilizar eso?



La bomba Tsar de los rusos puede destrozar el puto Everest sin problemas. 






Y considera que es una bomba creada hace 60 años... A saber cual sera el maximo potencial explosivo del que sean capaces las bombas de ahora......


----------



## FeiJiao (4 Dic 2022)

afraz dijo:


> Solo avisa de lo que otros ya avisaron.
> 
> Os adjunto una página donde podeis encontrar multitud de datos, algunos los descartaria, pero en un alto porcentaje dicen casi lo mismo y como si fuera un puzzle, cada uno te aporta algo nuevo, pero sospechosamente, todos dicen cosas parecidas y la experiencia la tuvieron en diferentes lugares geograficos y en diferentes epocas y tiempos historicos. La mayoria les pillo por sorpresa y sin conocimientos previos: niños, campesinos analfabetos que vivian en lugares remotos de los cuales nunca salieron,....hay de todo.
> 
> ...



Preparando el escenario representado en "Las ultimas selfies del mundo"


----------



## Vientosolar (4 Dic 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> La bomba Tsar de los rusos puede destrozar el puto Everest sin problemas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1280998
> 
> 
> Y considera que es una bomba creada hace 60 años... A saber cual sera el maximo potencial explosivo del que sean capaces las bombas de ahora......



Creo que hay un error de concepto en eso. Una cosa es que el hongo pueda elevarse 68 kms, que es lo que se elevó el hongo de la bomba Tsar que se detonó en 1961, y otra cosa es que pueda volatilizar la masa que te digo, que además es varias veces mayor que la del Everest. Aunque tiraras a la vez todas las bombas tsar sobre el Everest, lo más que conseguirías es volarle 100,200, 300 metros, arañarle. Y más trasladar todo eso a un meteorito y gestionarlo adecuadamente. Lo que sí se puede es desviarlos del bombazo.

La bomba esa tiene 100 megatones, que viene a ser un terremoto de 7 en la escala de Ritcher, y el Everest los soporta con frecuencia.

De hecho, si el propio meteorito de los dinosaurios equivalía 10000 millones de bombas como la de Hiroshima (eso he leído por ahí), pues con todo y con eso, el agujero que causó no pasó de los 30 kms de profundidad. Y eso siendo como 2 millones de bombas Tsar (la de 50 megatones). Ahora sube todo eso al espacio. Claro que, una cosa es volatilizar y otra desviar.

En todo caso, por lo que hemos ido viendo, los poderosos suelen utilizar la industria del cine para avisarnos y acostumbrarnos a lo que viene. El hecho de que hayan financiado o permitido una película como “No mires arriba” da que pensar.


----------



## Jake el perro (4 Dic 2022)

Ultimas noticias

Actualizado Lunes, 15 noviembre 2021 - 17:16


----------



## Archimanguina (4 Dic 2022)

ABRIC GRANDE HIJOSDEMILPUTES!!


----------



## Gotthard (4 Dic 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Si de verdad viniese un meteorito, no se podría enviar una bomba gorda que lo destruyese en pedazos?



¿Pero a tí que coño te ha hecho el meteorito pa que lo quieras romper? 

Hay que dejarle que haga su muy necesaria labor.


----------



## Gotthard (4 Dic 2022)

afraz dijo:


> Solo avisa de lo que otros ya avisaron.
> 
> Os adjunto una página donde podeis encontrar multitud de datos, algunos los descartaria, pero en un alto porcentaje dicen casi lo mismo y como si fuera un puzzle, cada uno te aporta algo nuevo, pero sospechosamente, todos dicen cosas parecidas y la experiencia la tuvieron en diferentes lugares geograficos y en diferentes epocas y tiempos historicos. La mayoria les pillo por sorpresa y sin conocimientos previos: niños, campesinos analfabetos que vivian en lugares remotos de los cuales nunca salieron,....hay de todo.
> 
> ...



Buena recopilación.... pero los rusos no han sido capaces de anexionarse Ucrania... por los cojones van a lanzar una invasión en tres puntas para hacerse con TODA Europa occidental.


----------



## Mongolo471 (4 Dic 2022)

Espero que caiga en mi casa, qué cojones, espero que caiga encima de mi...


----------



## alas97 (4 Dic 2022)

AL fin, el meteorito va a llegar en tiempo.

La peña piensa que el timo climático va de autos eléctricos.

Van a faltar cunetas para enterrar tanta gente asesinada por la elite.

Pero oye (guiño guiño) fue un meteorito.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (4 Dic 2022)

¿Este no es el que decía que los ummitas conquistarían el mundo en 1990? Seguimos esperando... en fin...


----------



## serie de netflix (4 Dic 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


>



pobre abuelita   

er rehplandorh!


----------



## Bob Page (4 Dic 2022)

JJ Benites lo descubiró en unos archivos secretos que encontró en su visita a la Base Lunar.


----------



## Jose (4 Dic 2022)

Entonces la hipoteca a fijo o variable?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Mentira podrida, se lo ha dicho Pazuzu durante un viaje astral tomando ayahuasca.


----------



## Trurl (4 Dic 2022)

Voy a hacer varias afirmaciones que son verdad, aunque parezcan incompatibles:

-La probabilidad de que un año determinado caiga un meteorito destructor apocalíptico en la Tierra es ínfima.
-Es prácticamente seguro que va a caer en algún momento un meteorito destructor apocalíptico en la Tierra que cause miles de millones de muertos.
-Casi todos los años cae algún meteorito en la Tierra que impacta en una casa habitada.
-Se calcula que cada año caen sobre la Tierra unas 5.200 Toneladas de material interplanetario.

La primera afirmación y la segunda no tienen nada de incompatibles en realidad. Un año determinado al azar es casi imposible que caiga un meteorito destructor (de algunos km de tamaño) sobre la Tierra. Pero existen miles de objetos de tamaño kilométrico en el espacio interplanetario en órbitas erráticas, hiperbólicas o parabólicas. Algunos son atrapados por la fuerza gravitacional de los planetas y pueden estar años, o miles de años orbitando en órbitas más o menos estables alrededor de ese planeta. Alguno puede tener trayectoria de impacto. Y de aquí a la eternidad es seguro que alguno impactará contra la Tierra con consecuencias apocalípticas, como ya ha pasado en el pasado.

Lo que pasa es que es imposible prever con suficiente precisión la trayectoria de impacto. Para ello se necesita saber con una precisión absoluta la dirección del movimiento y posición inicial del objeto, su masa. Incluso su forma puede influir en su movimiento errático. Y esos datos se conocen con poca precisión y además, dado que son objetos astronómicamente pequeños, sólo se pueden detectar meses o semanas en su trayectoria hacia los alrededores de la Tierra.

Para que veáis casos de impactos en casas:









Un hombre se vuelve millonario gracias al impacto de un pequeño meteorito en su casa


Hay acontecimientos tan extraordinarios que cuesta creer que realmente hayan sucedido. Algo así debió pensar Josua Hutagalung, un hombre de Sumatra cuya casa recibió




www.lavanguardia.com












Una mujer canadiense despierta por el impacto de un meteorito en su dormitorio


"No me lo podía creer”, reacciona una mujer tratando de explicar lo que vivió hace unas noches, cuando un meteorito le despertó en su propia casa en




www.telecinco.es












Ayer, día del impacto del bólido en Gran Canaria, se cumplieron 68 años de la única persona golpeada por un meteorito


Ann Hodges dormía la siesta cuando sintió un tremendo dolor




diariodeavisos.elespanol.com





Un meteorito de unos pocos km de tamaño en trayectoria de impacto contra la Tierra golpearía a decenas de km por segundo de velocidad contra la superficie terrestre. Eso generaría una explosión brutal y una onda de choque destructiva. El impacto generaría ondas de impacto en la atmósfera y en la superficie terrestre (tipo huracán y terremoto). Pero no sólo sería un terremoto. La fuerza del impacto desintegraría todo o casi todo el meteorito, además de toda la vida y las construcciones en decenas de km alrededor, y una gran cantidad de material de la superficie terrestre que sería arrojado a la atmósfera con una fuerza inusitada generando una lluvia arrasadora de rocas y tierra incandescentes en decenas, cientos o miles de km alrededor del punto de impacto. Si cae en el mar, además generaría un tsunami arrasador de agua y lodo que mataría miles de millones de personas en las costas a miles de km.
Otro posible efecto es el bloqueo de la luz solar con lo millones de toneladas de polvo y arena fina arrojados a la atmósfera. Las ondas de choque en la atmósfera y el material en suspensión durante meses o años, tendrían efectos climáticos devastadores, con bajada brutal de la productividad de los cultivos explotaciones agropecuarias y afectación de corrientes oceánicas y de la circulación atmosférica. El polvo y arena en sus pensión podría estar cayendo sobre toda la superficie terrestre durante años o decenios, generando una capa de arenilla en cultivos, placas solares e infraestructuras sensibles que dificultaría muchísima actividad y el mantenimiento mismo de la la sociedad.

Depende del tamaño del objeto que caiga y de su punto de impacto, la matanza generada por un meteorito destructor apocalíptico, debido a todos los efectos, será desde unos millones de muertos a miles de millones o, si el objeto es de tamaño asteroide o planetoide, matará todo sobre la Tierra.
Que caiga un objeto así de aquí a la eternidad es casi seguro. Que caiga un año de estos es, por cálculo probabilístico, casi nulo.

Aquí tenéis dramatizaciones de casos extremos de impacto:





Estos son impactos de meteoritos pequeños:



Como corolario añadiría que sólo podrían saber que un meteorito destructor impactará un año deteminado, por ejemplo el 2027, si ese meteorito ya lleva atrapado en el campo gravitacional de la Tierra en órbita inestable y de impacto desde hace mucho tiempo....años, o siglos, milenios, y esté muy estudiada su trayectoria pasada y futura.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (4 Dic 2022)

antes lanzan un cobhete nucelar contra algun país un 11s y dicen que es un meteorito...que haya probabilidad de que caiga uno de verdad.


----------



## weyler (4 Dic 2022)

afraz dijo:


> - Ganara Rusia, y los Americanos se retiraran.



imagino que el que hizo eso fue antes de la guerra de ucrania, rusia no puede ni con ucrania, su ejercito a resultado ser mediocre, esta devastado ¿y alguien se plantea que llegarian a italia? si no pueden ni tomar kiev que esta a cuatro pasos de la frontera y el resto no hace falta ni comentarlo


sobre J.J. benitez yo creo que se le a ido la cabeza o que tiene algun libro sobre el tema y forma parte de la campaña de publicidad 

en mi opinion benitez metio la pata en 2 cosas, una en el libro caballo de troya dice que esa informacion se la dio un oficial, que la saco de eeuu pegadas las hojas a su cuerpo, pero vamos el libro-libros son un tocho que flipas muchas hojas que pegarte al cuerpo, osea lo pinta como si fuera real lo cual es dificil de creer, dando la impresion que te toma el pelo 

y otra lo del falso documental de ruinas a la luna que lo vendio como algo real


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (4 Dic 2022)

Este hilo sin Mascarada mandando a todo el foro al ignore, no es lo mismo.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (4 Dic 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Es algo de lo que se habla en secreto en numerosas Logias.



Sí, porque en las exclusivas se descojonan.


----------



## apolyon (4 Dic 2022)

david53 dijo:


> La predicción del autor del 'Caballo de Troya' en una entrevista en 'Papel' de el diario 'El Mundo' ha causado un gran impacto en las redes sociales
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puede estar de la puta cabeza como este iluminado..pero siempre pensé que los acontecimientos de los últimos años concuerda con esa posibilidad …pandemia, vacunaciones, crisis energética y publicidad de los bien que lo hacen desviando asteroides.


----------



## apolyon (4 Dic 2022)

Por cierto en ASTURIAS HACE TRES SEMANAS VI UN BÓLIDO EN EL CIELO CAÍA EN EL MAR..PERO SIN IMPACTO CLARO…NADA DE PUBLICIDAD


----------



## afraz (4 Dic 2022)

"El cataclismo sera predicado más nadie le creera, pero llegará"






Profecías, por Benjamín Solari Parravicini


Profecías, por Benjamín Solari Parravicini "La música eléctrica será en conjunción con la negra. Ambas asolarán el mundo y con ella marchará esclavo el mundo hacia el Caos final". Año 1936 "Sueños de Amor de Litz se tocará al principio del mal, después será la música negra, luego la electrónica...




www.monografias.com





¿estadio? ¿logo de Qatar? hay un 8 acostado tmb abajo a la derecha


----------



## Kurten (4 Dic 2022)

Bob Page dijo:


> JJ Benites lo descubiró en unos archivos secretos que encontró en su visita a la Base Lunar.



No, se los dio un coronel de las fuerzas armadas estadounidenses (xDDDD). Como en la mayoría de sus libros


----------



## afraz (4 Dic 2022)

Padre Pio sobre la aparicion de San Sebastian de Garabandal (1961-1965):

«Queridas niñas: ....

Junto a esta carta os envío una copia del Santo Rosario de Fátima,....

El Rosario fue dictado por la Santa Virgen y quiere que sea propagado para la salvación de los pecadores y para la preservación de la humanidad de los terribles castigos con los que el buen Dios la está amenazando.

Os doy un único consejo: rezad y haced rezad, porque el mundo va por el camino de la perdición.

*No creen en vosotras, ni en vuestros coloquios con la blanca Señora... Creerán cuando sea demasiado tarde».* 










*3 Marzo 1962  * 













Padre Pío - Garabandal


En San Sebastián de Garabandal se conserva la huella dejada por la presencia de la Santísima Virgen María en las casi 3000 apariciones públicas entre los años 1961 y 1965 a cuatro niñas de entre 11 y 12 años: Conchita González, Mari Cruz González, Jacinta González y Mari Loli Mazón.




www.garabandal.it


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Dic 2022)

Otro q tal baila...


----------



## estupeharto (4 Dic 2022)

O sea, que nos están preparando para bombardearnos pero que parezca un accidente. 
Como con la plandemia.
La relación gente/recursos la quieren bajar de una forma o de otra.
Ahora vas y les sigues creyendo y obedeciendo.


----------



## bsnas (4 Dic 2022)

Entiendo que se juega la cuenta, no?


----------



## MAUSER (4 Dic 2022)

afraz dijo:


> Solo avisa de lo que otros ya avisaron.
> 
> Os adjunto una página donde podeis encontrar multitud de datos, algunos los descartaria, pero en un alto porcentaje dicen casi lo mismo y como si fuera un puzzle, cada uno te aporta algo nuevo, pero sospechosamente, todos dicen cosas parecidas y la experiencia la tuvieron en diferentes lugares geograficos y en diferentes epocas y tiempos historicos. La mayoria les pillo por sorpresa y sin conocimientos previos: niños, campesinos analfabetos que vivian en lugares remotos de los cuales nunca salieron,....hay de todo.
> 
> ...



He leído hasta ganará Rusia y los americanos se retiraran. SUBNORMAL DETECTED


----------



## Palpatine (4 Dic 2022)

6000 mil millones de judios, un impuesto mas para evitar el meteorito


----------



## parcifal (4 Dic 2022)

No es posible. Los meteoritos son planos.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (4 Dic 2022)

SNKO dijo:


> JAJJAJAJA el meteorito...... madre mia como meten miedo...... Lo que si que no descarto que usen el falso meteorito para sacar a los aliens y justificar el gobierno mundial.



Lo más plausible dentro de lo descabellado que he leído


----------



## McLovin (4 Dic 2022)

"Vendrá un meteorito en 2027 que causará 1200 millones de muertos en las primeras 48h"....y en qué se basa usted? "Es la información que he recibido "....ah vale, su fuente es fiable 100%....

La credibilidad de un tío que dice cosas como estas es NULA:

P.¿Se ha vacunado?

R.Sí, claro.

P.En este sentido, no es de los 'conspiranoicos'.

R.Hombre, yo creo que 80.000 o 90.000 muertos en España es una demostración de que hay un problema.

Como hay 90.000 muertos, se ha vacunado. Conecta eventos totalmente independientes....Hay muertos....me pincho una mierda desconocida....eso lo que evidencia es incultura, estulticia, subnormalidad y sobretodo poca inteligencia.

Este tipo de chorradas apocalípticas basadas en ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA, lejos de hacerme gracia me ponen de mala hostia.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Dic 2022)

Si.

El meteorito se llama VakuñaBG666


----------



## MATRIX MA K K (4 Dic 2022)

Meteo RITO


----------



## circus maximus (4 Dic 2022)

esmejortenerfe dijo:


> Quien está causando sensación de verdad ahora mismo es Jason Breshears, que tiene toneladas de informaciones que pone en relación. Lo conocí aquí en Burbuja hace muy poco por Chitauri, y no tiene casi nada que ver con nadie anterior. Como es relativamente bastante nuevo en aparecer en youtube y las redes, no hay nada en español aún. Es impresionante las cosas que dice, los megacataclismos son cíclicos, tienen que ver con la programación de la inteligencia artificial que dirige esta matrix, y se pueden predecir absolutamente. Es más, una o varias civilizaciones hiperdesarrolladas los sufrieron y fueron casi exterminados, pero llegado el momento los sobrevivientes se dieron cuenta y se metieron a vivir bajo tierra, con toda la tecnología intacta. Rastros y avisos cocentrados que explican estos ciclos están condensados en diversos calendarios, como la rueda maya que se ajusta perfectamente alas fechas como varios otros más igual, eso muestra él. Y son tan rechulos los intraterrenos, que llegaron a idear un sistema para hackear algo, el desarrollo cataclísmico, y tiene que ver con las pirámides. Aunque a estas civilizaciones no les afecta mucho, y usaron como como obreros y mineros a los hombres primitivos, incluso los exclavizaron de otras formas pues les introdujeron su propia matrix superpuesta, a fuerza de estudiar la superior, que ya se sabe que todo esto es un decorado muy bien hecho. Pero para ser justos, les ayudaron a reconstruir varias veces y les enseñaron un montón de cosas, desde agricultura, ciencia, construcción, de todo. Y parecen ser los arios esos entre ellos. Dice muchísimas cosas, pero todo en inglés, yo tengo que poner subtítulos y más lento el vídeo, habla muy rápido. Es flipante del todo, y el nuevo cataclismo dice que es en 2040 o 2046, no lo tengo claro. Y se llevó 26 años en prisión donde entró con 17 años, por ser rebede y estar con mala gente, robar y estar en Texas, donde con 17 iban al sistema de adultos. Allí se lió a leer y no ha parado, eso sí nada de después de los 60, pues todo lo publicado después de Nuremberg está altamente dirigido y recortado.



Su canal de Youtube se llama "archaix"?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Telema108 (4 Dic 2022)

*Minuto 1, segundo 50: **KATUN 13*


















PULSAR AQUÍ PARA MÁS INFORMACIÓN
SOBRE CUANTO SE NOS AVECINA
A TODA LA HUMANIDAD​


----------



## Demi Grante (4 Dic 2022)

No jodas hombre, ¡justo cuando iba a dar un pepinazo el Ethereum no!


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (4 Dic 2022)

Si lo dice Jeta Jeta seguro que es cierto.


----------



## circus maximus (4 Dic 2022)

Yo por si acaso no me reiría demasiado...

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dragón Asesino (4 Dic 2022)

Aún sigue con este rollo? Me recuerda al loco de Mascarada III, que sigo pensando que es Benítez camuflado por aquí


----------



## Telema108 (4 Dic 2022)

*"LA MISIÓN ANGLOSAJONA" (I)*​

*Bill Ryan:* _Me encantaría entrar en tanto detalle como tú creas que puedes._

*Testigo:* Vale. Bueno, como mencioné previamente, *necesitaban que bien los chinos o los iraníes fueran culpables de ser los primeros en usar armas nucleares*, para justificar la siguiente fase. Ahora bien, ya añadí esto y es algo anecdótico, por lo que no se puede confirmar, pero según la información que me llegó en esa reunión, y de otro lado también, *los iraníes disponen de armas nucleares tácticas* en este mismo momento. No las están desarrollando. Las tienen. (...)

*Bill Ryan:* _Sistemas de armas en general, vale. De acuerdo, volvamos a lo anterior. Esta ha sido una pequeña nota al pie que has insertado, diciendo que creías, anecdóticamente, pero estás seguro de estar en lo cierto, que Irán realmente tenía una capacidad nuclear._

*Testigo:* Sí, me gustaría añadir, Bill, antes de que se me olvide... es anecdótico en el sentido de que la conversación no mencionó que Irán no tuviera una capacidad nuclear. *La conversación tendía más bien a asumir que los iraníes tenían este tipo de armas, no que no las tenían.* Creo que si Irán no tuviera armas nucleares, se habría dicho en ese momento. Pero la conversación no mencionó que Irán no tenía estas armas, sino que se inclinaba hacia que sí tenía estas armas ya.

*Bill Ryan:* _Comprendo. No te quiero desviar pero puede haber una analogía con la situación con Irak, donde los gobiernos y ejércitos occidentales, independientemente de si sabían la verdad o no, le estaban diciendo al público que la capacidad militar iraquí era mucho mayor de lo que era en realidad. ¿Es posible que los asistentes a esa reunión tuvieran ilusiones con respecto a la capacidad de Irán? ¿O crees que realmente sí sabían lo que los iraníes tienen y podrían hacer?_

*Testigo:* Es normal comparar con Irak. Sin embargo, en este contexto, yo creo que puede llevar a conclusiones erróneas. El apoyo que Irak recibió durante la guerra entre Irán e Irak era mayoritariamente occidental. Y cuando decimos "occidental", por supuesto, tenemos que incluir a Israel. Entonces, la probabilidad de que Irak tuviera un arma nuclear que no fuera de fabricación propia, sino importada, era extremadamente baja. La otra cara de la moneda es Irán. Este país *recibe apoyo continuo de China y luego de los rusos, y también de otros países*. El mercado militar es muy abierto y esto incluye hasta a los franceses, que exportan sus armas de forma totalmente independiente allá donde les sea posible.

*Bill Ryan:* _Sí._

*Testigo:* Incluso en contra de las convenciones existentes sobre la venta de armas a países extranjeros. Pero esto de *lo que estamos hablando va un poco más lejos.* Estamos hablando de un país que está siendo utilizado muy bien por otro país a lo largo del periodo revolucionario, cuando era considerado como un enemigo de todos los estados occidentales, y de los estados del Golfo también.

*Bill Ryan:* _¿Te refieres a que *Irán es usado por China*?_

*Testigo:* China. Sí. *Los dos se están utilizando el uno al otro*, por supuesto. La economía china se está disparando. No sé si ya ha llegado al punto más alto donde se queda estable, pero no estoy hablando de eso. Con la cantidad de armamento y el nivel de conocimiento técnico que Irán está recibiendo de los militares chinos, parece inconcebible que ninguno de los envíos que ha recibido incluyera armas nucleares, armas que acabarían o bien bajo el control directo de la Guardia Revolucionaria iraní, o bajo el control conjunto de los iraníes y los chinos. Es imposible estar seguro. Pero, volviendo a lo que dije antes, en esa reunión *la suposición era –y muy claramente, además– que los iraníes sí poseían armas nucleares porque no se mencionó lo contrario.*

*Bill Ryan:* _Entendido. Y lo que nos vas a contar ahora es *cómo querían usar esta cooperación entre Irán y China como una manera de llegar hasta China, porque China es el objetivo principal.* ¿Correcto?_

*Testigo:* Correcto. China ha sido el blanco principal desde, al menos, mediados de los setenta. Otra vez, esta información viene de terceros, por lo que no puedo darte pruebas directas y de primera mano. Pero eso, siempre ha sido China. *China siempre ha sido el gran objetivo en esta línea temporal.*

*Bill Ryan:* _Mm hm._

*Testigo:* *Van a por China ahora mismo, y todo trata sobre cómo forzar y crear una situación donde este tipo de... Bueno, será una guerra, Bill, va a haber una guerra.* ¿Cómo pueden conseguir esto y al mismo tiempo hacer que parezca creíble para la gente que vive aquí en Occidente? Pues el modo de hacerlo creíble *es emplear a un estado como Irán como víctima para que haya un ataque nuclear inicial y luego un intercambio nuclear.*​

*Fuente:* Proyecto Camelot | La Misión Anglosajona: Transcripción de la entrevista (PULSAR AQUÍ)

















​


----------



## Telema108 (4 Dic 2022)

*"LA MISIÓN ANGLOSAJONA" (II)*​

*Testigo:* Van a pasar muchas cosas en los próximos años y todas tienen que ver con el poder. Francamente, yo tampoco lo entiendo todo completamente. Pero según tengo entendido, *hay mucha movida en los pasillos del poder* y se trata principalmente de que los que han controlado la mayor parte de la sociedad durante, no cientos de años, sino miles de años, quieren que este control continúe. Y para esto tienen que montar una serie de eventos. La que te he descrito es probablemente la primera parte. Así que entraremos en esta guerra, y después... no te puedo dar una fecha para esto... *DESPUÉS TENDRÁ LUGAR UN SUCESO GEOFÍSICO EN LA TIERRA QUE AFECTARÁ A TODOS.* Para entonces habremos pasado todos por una guerra nuclear y biológica que habrá reducido drásticamente la población de la Tierra. *Cuando ocurra este suceso geofísico, los que queden serán otra vez reducidos a la mitad.* Y quien sobreviva a esto será quien lleve al mundo y a su población superviviente a la nueva era. Me refiero a una era poscataclismo. ¿Quién estará al mando? ¿Quién tendrá el control? *Todo gira en torno a esto.* Por eso están tan desesperados por conseguir que los sucesos tengan lugar dentro de un periodo fijo. Si no, perderán.

*Bill Ryan:* _Vale. Voy a hacer de abogado del diablo y hablarme a mí mismo desde tu punto de vista, el de alguien con mucha experiencia militar, que sabe cómo piensan los militares. ¿Para qué hacen falta la guerra y los gobiernos totalitarios y el ambiente de miedo y todo eso? ¿Para qué hace falta todo esto si ya *habrá un gran suceso geofísico*, como tú lo llamas, *que destruirá todavía más infraestructuras y causará muchas muertes, toda clase de emergencias en todo el mundo, terremotos, tsunamis y quién sabe qué más?* Ya sólo con eso se podría justificar la ley marcial en la mayoría de países, y estados de emergencia, y así estas facciones podrían fácilmente justificar una toma del poder. ¿Por qué el guión incluye una guerra? No lo comprendo._

*Testigo:* Creo que tienes que verlo desde otro punto de vista. *Después de un cataclismo, habrá poca o ninguna estructura. * Y si no hay estructura, esto significa que hay que establecer nuevamente una estructura. Necesitan una estructura establecida con anterioridad, una estructura de la que puedan estar seguros que sobrevivirá lo que vendrá, porque así podrá recuperarse en seguida el día después y permanecer en el poder y disfrutar el poder que tenía antes.​

*Fuente:* Proyecto Camelot | La Misión Anglosajona: Transcripción de la entrevista (PULSAR AQUÍ)




































​


----------



## Telema108 (4 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Abort&cospelo (4 Dic 2022)

Todo lo que dice su excelencia, Don Juan Jose Benitez es verdad asi que solo nos toca esperar a que llegue la hora.


----------



## nate (4 Dic 2022)

ApartapeloS dijo:


> De Raticulin no dice nada



Será destruido, y con él, el recuerdo de uno de los planetas que más ha aportado a la vida humana terrestre.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (4 Dic 2022)

Y que sabe él si ese meteorito no viene en el próximo año?

Que sabemos todos?


----------



## Otrasvidas (4 Dic 2022)

Fernando Simón not seal of approval. Lo que causará esa cantidad de muertos será un ACCIDENTE DE TRÁFICO


----------



## esmejortenerfe (4 Dic 2022)

circus maximus dijo:


> Su canal de Youtube se llama "archaix"?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Efectivamente


----------



## ApartapeloS (4 Dic 2022)

Abort&cospelo dijo:


> Todo lo que dice su excelencia, Don Juan Jose Benitez es verdad asi que solo nos toca esperar a que llegue la hora.



Mientras que sea en octubre...


----------



## MATRIX MA K K (4 Dic 2022)

@Topelma108


----------



## Annunakis (4 Dic 2022)

afraz dijo:


> Solo avisa de lo que otros ya avisaron.
> 
> Os adjunto una página donde podeis encontrar multitud de datos, algunos los descartaria, pero en un alto porcentaje dicen casi lo mismo y como si fuera un puzzle, cada uno te aporta algo nuevo, pero sospechosamente, todos dicen cosas parecidas y la experiencia la tuvieron en diferentes lugares geograficos y en diferentes epocas y tiempos historicos. La mayoria les pillo por sorpresa y sin conocimientos previos: niños, campesinos analfabetos que vivian en lugares remotos de los cuales nunca salieron,....hay de todo.
> 
> ...



Spilberg me confirma que no tiene presupuesto para la película, desgraciadamente.


----------



## Esse est deus (4 Dic 2022)

afraz dijo:


>



Traer a Muñoz Ferrara siempre es un gesto.


----------



## Murnau (4 Dic 2022)

Ojalá el mierdas este no fuera un venderemos, y solo hubiera que esperar 4 años y poco para ver justicia cósmica.


----------



## mudj (4 Dic 2022)

Me parecen pocos


----------



## Risitas (4 Dic 2022)

david53 dijo:


> *La NASA alerta sobre un asteroide que amenaza con destruir la Tierra en 2027*
> *Los mayores expertos mundiales analizan las opciones para evitar una futura catástrofe*
> 
> 
> ...



Noticias como esa son comidilla todos los años.

El dia que caiga un asteroide no avisan a nadie... Los ricos se iran a sus bunkers..


----------



## Anticriminal (5 Dic 2022)

Si Estados Unidos hubiera provocado la epidemia de coronavirus de 2019 a propósito para dañar la economía europea... porque esta epidemia no sólo dañó su economía sino que ha dañado la economía de todos los países del mundo incluido USA?

Y además si vemos un gráfico de la hambruna, hemos retrocedido 20 años.

No tiene sentido.

En cuanto al meteorito, 1200 millones parecen una cifra casi exacta. Por esa regla de tres digo que lanzarán 20-30 kilotones de polvo a la atmosfera mediante bombas nucleares lo que provocaría ese numero de muertos.


----------



## Elimina (5 Dic 2022)

La entrevista a este payaso se resume en "es la información que he recibido". Punto


----------



## alguno2 (5 Dic 2022)

¿No se puede adelantar la fecha? Para entonces me habrán caducado la mayoría de los latunes que guardo co.onoro en paño para la ocasión.


----------



## Busher (5 Dic 2022)

wopa dijo:


> ¿Cuántos porros se fuma este hombre al día?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claramente la D.


----------



## -carrancas (5 Dic 2022)

up


----------



## Steven Seagull (5 Dic 2022)

Polirisitas dijo:


> @Steven Seagull



Tendrá parte de verdad, como todas sus mentiras.


----------



## ueee3 (6 Dic 2022)

david53 dijo:


> *La NASA alerta sobre un asteroide que amenaza con destruir la Tierra en 2027*
> *Los mayores expertos mundiales analizan las opciones para evitar una futura catástrofe*
> 
> 
> ...



Podríamos ir haciendo seguimiento de eso de 2027, o quizás de otros... ¿no habrá alguna web que recoja datos de asteroides? No digo tan precisa como flight radar, pero que recoja algo...


----------



## Anticriminal (7 Dic 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Podríamos ir haciendo seguimiento de eso de 2027, o quizás de otros... ¿no habrá alguna web que recoja datos de asteroides? No digo tan precisa como flight radar, pero que recoja algo...



Aquí quizás 3D Solar System Orbits Viewer | TheSkyLive.com


----------



## gilmour38 (8 Dic 2022)

Le ha sentado mal la viagra


----------

